# Hub, spoke and rim set for heavy riders



## UtahBloke (Aug 3, 2011)

Hi guys I have a 2011 Jamis Allegro 2. 700 X 30C Tires 28/32h hub and rim. 
I am about 310 and 6'3". I have broken 4 spokes on my rear wheel. I stopped in my LBS and he recommended he build a custom wheelset with shimano 105 5700 8/9/10 rear hub 36h and the matching front hub. W/o tires 425 usd. With tires 500. 
Does this sound correct? I am tempted to buy all the parts online and have a different bike shop put it together. Second part of the question what part list will I need?


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

32 or 36 spokes and Velocity Deep Vee rims. I have them on 2 of my bikes. In an emergency they could be used as a spare on a logging truck.

Here's a link to Velocity. IME there is no stronger rim. They look nice, too.

Velocity - Content Template


----------



## UtahBloke (Aug 3, 2011)

Thanks so much I ordered two 36 spoke rims 700c Velocity Deep V rims for 108 shipped. from Tree Fort or something like that.
Did I do Okay? I am gonna buy the hubs on amazon for around 120


----------



## UtahBloke (Aug 3, 2011)

I am second guessing myself. Should I have ordered the Velocity Chukker ? Will it even fit on my Jamis?


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

Check out Bicycle Wheel Wearhouse. They divide their wheels by rider weight to look at. Also generally cheaper than you could buy the parts for individually and pay for labor to put them together. If you're wondering how they could be cheaper it's it's because they get volume discounts on parts that wouldn't be available to an individual buyer.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

Jay Strongbow said:


> Check out Bicycle Wheel Wearhouse. They divide their wheels by rider weight to look at. Also generally cheaper than you could buy the parts for individually and pay for labor to put them together. If you're wondering how they could be cheaper it's it's because they get volume discounts on parts that wouldn't be available to an individual buyer.


He could get these with the 36 spoke option -

Bicycle Wheel Warehouse - Pure Tour 700c - Ultegra


----------



## UtahBloke (Aug 3, 2011)

What hubs should I get?


----------



## Peanya (Jun 12, 2008)

Hand built wheels will be much better than machine built wheels. The above recommended ones at BWW are a great choice, and don't cost a lot. If your frame can accept them, I recommend 700x28 tires vs. 25's.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Peanya said:


> Hand built wheels will be much better than machine built wheels. The above recommended ones at BWW are a great choice, and don't cost a lot. If your frame can accept them, I recommend 700x28 tires vs. 25's.


+1. Long term, the quality of the build matters as much as the sum of parts used. 

To answer your question, if you decide to go with another option, I'd suggest Shimano hubs because (besides being bulletproof) they use loose balls (versus cartridge type bearings) and are IMO/E easier to overhaul.105's are fine, but Ultegra's are even better.


----------



## klmmicro (Mar 23, 2011)

I built a rear wheel using a Velocity Fusion rim and an Ultegra hub. 32 spokes seems to work fine for me at 220 pounds, and I am sure that if I was even heavier it would support me.

Velocity rims are great values in my book. Strong, well made and priced right. The Fusion is a cross between a Deep V and the Arrowhead. The Deep V is a strong design and the Arrrowhead is lightweight.

The Ultegra 6700 hub is smooooooth like budda! Seriously, I repacked the bearings before building the wheel up 500 miles ago. It is still rolling like new.

For rim, hub and spokes and cassette, the price came out to about $280. For a front wheel built with the same level of components, I figure $200 would be a safe number. If you are getting the wheels assembled and true, $500 seems a fair price.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

UtahBloke said:


> Thanks so much I ordered two 36 spoke rims 700c Velocity Deep V rims for 108 shipped. from Tree Fort or something like that.
> Did I do Okay? I am gonna buy the hubs on amazon for around 120


You did great. You're going to love them. I'm a big guy. I ride mine for an entire year & never even true them. They're excellent rims, and I believe they're the strongest ones Velocity makes. I just hope you didn't get any of the obnoxious designs. Did you look at all the color/design options?


----------



## UtahBloke (Aug 3, 2011)

Mr. Versatile said:


> You did great. You're going to love them. I'm a big guy. I ride mine for an entire year & never even true them. They're excellent rims, and I believe they're the strongest ones Velocity makes. I just hope you didn't get any of the obnoxious designs. Did you look at all the color/design options?


Thanks I actually got the chukkers since im doing more commuting than anything. Im gonna get the shimano 105 36h 8/9/10 rear and front hub. Not really sure what size tires I need. I just wanna take all the parts to my LBS and have them build.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

Chukkers are new. I've never seen them, but according to Velocity's description they might be an even better choice. Shimano hubs are excellent, too.


----------



## arman77 (Nov 17, 2009)

My Deep V's were built with Ultegra 6600 32 hole hubs which I found at a deal on the web ($95 for front and rear) LBS Friend who built them used DT Swiss Spokes and Aluminum Nipples as a breaking point if it was needed. Once built I had them trued a time or two to get them "broke in" and have not had to get them check since, and I have ridden two century's and several thousand miles. Also I am 6'5 and 270!

Bruce


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

Mr. Versatile said:


> You did great. You're going to love them. I'm a big guy. I ride mine for an entire year & never even true them. They're excellent rims, and I believe they're the strongest ones Velocity makes. I just hope you didn't get any of the obnoxious designs. Did you look at all the color/design options?


+1.... I am a Clyde but 95 lbs. lighter than the OP. I was having similar issues and I went on Bike Forums Clydesdale/Athena section and asked for a solution. The majority of people responded Velocity Deep Vs. I had mine built by Wheelbuilder.com with Ultegra hubs and haven't looked back since. I plow over potholes (even got front and rear flats the last itme I did that) and these wheels won't quit. They have close to 13,000 miles on them and I just had the front wheel slightly trued about three months ago. The rear wheel has never needed any work whatsoever. Velocity even calls these wheels "The jack of all trades." Those wheels are three years old now and I couldn't be happier. I just bought another set a about a year after the first but those are custom built by Velocity with Velocity hubs. they are just as bulletproof and I ride those in the same fashion. I highly doubt that few wheels (if any) can match the strength of these wheels. Trick fixie riders swear by them and the are one of the most highly recommended wheels for road tandem riders. You paid a great price for those hoops. Enjoy them. They will serve you well.


----------



## UtahBloke (Aug 3, 2011)

Thanks for all the support guys. As a tall and heavy rider it is hard to feel confident about going into shops and saying all of this. So it is nice to learn from experienced riders. 
I chose the Velocity Chukker and just the regular black with machined sidewall. I plan on ordering the shimano 105 components, although I would love yo have the ultegras. My budget is pretty slim, and um buying every pay day to help alleviate the price on me.
I ride mostly paved trail with a small section of my 13 mile commute (one way) loose gravel. I am wondering about tire size. My old rim and tire combo was a 700x30c and my rim is a 19mm wide. The chukkers are 24mm wide. What tire would fit? I am looking for a more aggressive tread pattern, but not mtb agreasive. Just something to help with some gravel and wet roads. Thanks so much guys!


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

UtahBloke said:


> Thanks for all the support guys. As a tall and heavy rider it is hard to feel confident about going into shops and saying all of this. So it is nice to learn from experienced riders.
> I chose the Velocity Chukker and just the regular black with machined sidewall. * I plan on ordering the shimano 105 components, although I would love yo have the ultegras*. My budget is pretty slim, and um buying every pay day to help alleviate the price on me.
> *I ride mostly paved trail with a small section of my 13 mile commute (one way) loose gravel. I am wondering about tire size. My old rim and tire combo was a 700x30c* and my rim is a 19mm wide. The chukkers are 24mm wide. What tire would fit? I am looking for a more aggressive tread pattern, but not mtb agreasive. Just something to help with some gravel and wet roads. Thanks so much guys!


Assuming the new wheelset is going on the frame that accommodated 30c tires, I suggest staying in that proximity on tire size. Given your description of your commute, I suggest something like Conti's Gatorskins in either a 28c or preferably 32c if they'll fit your frame. AFAIK, they aren't offered in 30c. 

For road riding, I wouldn't fret over a 'more aggressive' tread (doesn't buy you much) but I think you'll come to appreciate the puncture resistant qualities of the Gators. 

Lastly, you'll get more than your money's worth out of those 105 hubs. Ultegras are just a little lighter weight and a little nicer finish. Nice, but hardly a requirement for getting the job done, and the 105 are most likely measurably better than your OE hubs.


----------



## My Own Private Idaho (Aug 14, 2007)

I'd use a 32mm wide tire, at least. Don't ever go below 25mm, and that's pushing it. You might get away with Continental Gatorskin 28's.

I have a pair of Ultegra 6600 hubs sitting in my garage, waiting for a build like that. 36 spokes, of course.

I got 15,000 miles or more out of my last pair of Velocity rims, before I replaced them with Velocity rims. You'll love these wheels.


----------



## Beau B (Apr 27, 2011)

Like many have already said, I am going with a set of 32 spoke Velocity Deep V's with a 25mm tire in the rear. I am 6'2" 215


----------



## UtahBloke (Aug 3, 2011)

Just an FYI, I went with Velocity Chukkers 36h on the front and rear with Shimano 105 hubs (started a new thread called "finished wheel build"). I think with how heavy I am 300lbs. This set up is perfect. I don't feel unstable at all. I never did to begin with, until I started breaking spokes, before every ride I hoped I wouldn't potato chip the rim on a downhill so I never took downhills like I usually would after the broken spokes. Now with my new setup? I ride better than before and with more confidence. I think for heavy riders I would start off budgeting for a wheel build of at least 32h and the heavier riders a 36h. Then choosing a good hybrid bike or road if you prefer. My total cost was 480 usd, it could have been way more and it could have been a little less, but i'm a bike noob so I paid what I was comfortable with. enjoy riding!


----------

